# Ancient Reptile with Bizarre Smile Kept Tooth Fairy Busy



## News Bot (Oct 17, 2015)

The large and bulbous teeth of an early reptile likely helped it crunch beetles and other hard-shelled invertebrates about 290 million years ago, a new study finds. 

*Published On:* 17-Oct-15 01:40 AM
*Source:* Associated Press
*Author:* 

*Go to Original Article*


----------



## BredliFreak (Oct 17, 2015)

Jurassic pink-tongued skinks! 

Bredli


----------

